# UPDATE: Lakers Offer Byron Scott Head Coaching Job



## King Sancho Fantastic

> @mcten: The Lakers plan to reach out to the Chicago Bulls for permission to interview Tom Thibodeau, a league source tells http://t.co/8DsJGhr2Pi





> @LakersNation: In addition to Calipari and Ollie, Lakers will interview George Karl, Jeff Van Gundy, Byron Scott, and Kurt Rambis. http://t.co/e0UZ9zZE5I


Figure I'd make this thread. Can a mod merge this with the Fisher thread??


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Mark Jackson lives in LA. Mark Jackson is beefing with warriors mangement. Hmmm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> Los Angeles Lakers’ coaching search to field both high-profile and wild-card candidates
> 
> (...)
> 
> Among the ones with extensive NBA coaching experience include *George Karl, Jeff Van Gundy, *former Lakers forward *Byron Scott, *Lakers assistant *Kurt Rambis *and former Lakers and Clippers coach *Mike Dunleavy. *There are high-profile college basketball coaches (Kentucky’s *John Calipari *and Connecticut’s *Kevin Ollie*). There are some potential wild cards. There is former Lakers guard *Derek Fisher*, though he currently plays for Oklahoma City. There is also *Ettore Messina*, who served as a consultant under former Lakers coach Mike Brown during the 2011-12 season and has had success coaching overseas in Europe.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Los-Angeles-Lakers-coaching-search-to-field-both-highprofile-and-wildcard-candidates-0-9762107

Ettore Messina? WTF??


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> *Should Los Angeles Lakers Go All-in on Tom Thibodeau as Next Head Coach?*
> 
> "The Lakers have lost talent, lost stability, lost what separates winning and losing franchises. Bryant won't pick the next coach, the way he had no input into Mike Brown and little into D'Antoni. Bryant will wish for Tom Thibodeau to free himself from Chicago. He loves Jeff Van Gundy, and shares management's affinity for Euro legend Ettore Messina, who spent a season on Mike Brown's staff."
> 
> "Thibodeau and the Bulls have had a bit of a tense relationship at times, with issues with the front office about his assistant coaching staff. Thibodeau is obviously a brilliant coaching mind that can make the most of a depleted roster, but would be in for a completely new challenge in Los Angeles with the rebuilding Lakers.
> 
> It's pretty obvious the Lakers' search with be expansive, as they look all over for Mike D'Antoni's replacement. They will likely take their time, waiting until free agency to make a final decision, but if Thibodeau is interested, the Lakers may have their home run hire right in front of them already."


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Should-Los-Angeles-Lakers-Go-Allin-on-Tom-Thibodeau-as-Next-Head-Coach-1-9761344

It's a pipe dream, cause Thibs is under contract with the Bulls (who i bet won't release him).
Off course, a coach who excells at the defensive end would probably alienate @Jamel Irief...


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Does Kobe Bryant Attract or Repel Potential LA Lakers Coaching Candidates?



> The first 24 hours of the post-D'Antoni era have been rife with rumors about the next Lakers' head coach. The team has even asked the Chicago Bulls permission to speak to defensive mastermind Tom Thibodeau, per the Chicago Tribune. Until they select D'Antoni's successor, the Lakers will be linked to every single big-name head coach still drawing breath.
> 
> And why shouldn't it be this way? They have tradition, they have drawing power, they have a high pick in the 2014 draft. Most importantly, they still employ one of the 10 greatest players in NBA history in shooting guard Kobe Bryant. Any coach worth his salt should consider himself lucky to helm this franchise.
> 
> *But ESPN Radio host Ryen Russillo has heard differently. According to his source, not only are the Lakers a poor option for a marquee coach, but Bryant himself is the reason why:*


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Does-Kobe-Bryant-Attract-or-Repel-Potential-LA-Lakers-Coaching-Candidates-1-9762773

I admit it should be a concern that if the Lakers aren't winning (and they most certainly won't win enough next season) Kobe will throw the coach under the bus. But is this really a strong deterrent for a coach?


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Should-Los-Angeles-Lakers-Go-Allin-on-Tom-Thibodeau-as-Next-Head-Coach-1-9761344
> 
> It's a pipe dream, cause Thibs is under contract with the Bulls (who i bet won't release him).
> Off course, a coach who excells at the defensive end would probably alienate @Jamel Irief...


I think thibs is the second best coach in the league. What makes you think I wouldn't want him?


----------



## Basel

*Coaching Search Thread.*

Can we steal Pop from San Antonio?

#PipeDream


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> I think thibs is the second best coach in the league. What makes you think I wouldn't want him?


Because he preaches defense?


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



PauloCatarino said:


> Because he preaches defense?


Did I ever, once in my 12 years on this site, say I don't like coaches that preach defense or anything CLOSE to that?

I took it easy on you because I thought it might be a language barrier or you're old and have bad memory or something, but stop attributing quotes to me I never said. First you thought I loved small ball and hated Chris Kaman, now apparently I hate coaches that preach defense? Knock it off and get back to crowning NBA champions in January.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> Did I ever, once in my 12 years on this site, say I don't like coaches that preach defense or anything CLOSE to that?
> 
> I took it easy on you because I thought it might be a language barrier or you're old and have bad memory or something, but stop attributing quotes to me I never said. First you thought I loved small ball and hated Chris Kaman, now apparently I hate coaches that preach defense? Knock it off and get back to crowning NBA champions in January.


looool. Temper, temper, Chubby :naughty:


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



PauloCatarino said:


> looool. Temper, temper, Chubby :naughty:




I feel like you will when you'll watch Ronaldo and Portugal choke this year in the world cup.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Basel said:


> Can we steal Pop from San Antonio?
> 
> #PipeDream


#PopDream


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> @LakersNation: Well, it looks like the Lakers are planing on talking to North Carolina’s Roy Williams. Interesting. http://t.co/ednS2w37mT


Not too familiar with Roy Williams coaching style. Can someone elaborate a bit?? I know he's a HOF coach and that he's a Dean Smith disciple but that's about it.


----------



## Uncle Drew

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

I'm curious what's with all the college coaching love. And I'm more curious why anyone thinks a roster that looks like ours would be appealing to people that have it made for life on campus like Coach K, Cal, or R. Williams. I don't care if it is the Lakers. No way those guys leave. 

Oh and Woj and Sam Ammick just reported Mark Jackson has been officially fired. Add him to my list, for sure.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

I'd rather not have drama between the coach and front office, but if that isn't likely here Jackson would be ok.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Uncle Drew said:


> *I'm curious what's with all the college coaching love. And I'm more curious why anyone thinks a roster that looks like ours would be appealing to people that have it made for life on campus like Coach K, Cal, or R. Williams. I don't care if it is the Lakers. No way those guys leave.*
> 
> Oh and Woj and Sam Ammick just reported Mark Jackson has been officially fired. Add him to my list, for sure.


I was wandering about it myself.
It's not that the Lakers' roster isn't apealing (it's certainly not), but considering the hard season(s) ahead, wouldn't it be contraproducent (?) to sign a totally unproven NBA coach?


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

contraproducent


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> In an appearance on ESPN’s Mike and Mike, Chris Broussard says Kobe Bryant and Scott has been talking over the past few weeks leading to more speculation about his potential hiring by the team:
> 
> “Very close with Kobe Bryant. I know that those two have been in contact in the past few weeks and actually have talked about, you know, Kobe has talked to Byron Scott about some coaching type stuff.
> 
> “So, [Scott] certainly has an in with Kobe, but right now a lot of what you see is premature because the Lakers are nowhere near making a decision. I’m not even sure, I don’t even think, they’ve even contacted coaches they want to interview. They’re really taking their time with this. There’s no need to rush. They want to see how they do in the draft lottery. So I think right now you’re just seeing a lot of names thrown out there.”


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-kobe-bryant-byron-scott-in-contact-over-past-few-weeks/2014/05/07/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Mark Jackson anyone??


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Mark Jackson anyone??


God and Los Angeles dont mix


----------



## Uncle Drew

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



PauloCatarino said:


> I was wandering about it myself.
> It's not that the Lakers' roster isn't apealing (it's certainly not), but considering the hard season(s) ahead, wouldn't it be contraproducent (?) to sign a totally unproven NBA coach?


Yeah man, I just don't get it. I mean you have multiple proven NBA head coaches with years of experience and NBA finals appearences (Karl, Scott, JVG) and the hype is over college guys. 

I know it's really early in the process, and they certainly seem to be taking their time. As to your other post, Paulo, I think B. Scott is the back-up plan. The "safe" pick, if they don't get who they really want.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Mark Jackson anyone??


I said this in the Fisher thread before he was fired. Speaking of which...



DaRizzle said:


> God and Los Angeles dont mix
> ]



Uh, didn't you want Fisher?


----------



## e-monk

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> I said this in the Fisher thread before he was fired. Speaking of which...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, didn't you want Fisher?


that's before he realized swaggy might become available


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> I said this in the Fisher thread before he was fired. Speaking of which...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, didn't you want Fisher?


There is a difference between being religious and a Bible thumper....From what I hear Mark Jackson is almost at a Tim Tebow level.

Is Fisher a Bible thumper? Im not aware


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Just found this, claims to be the real reason he was fired...if true a "team vs mgmt" motivator would have disastrous results in LA. Jimmy is already on the hot 
seat enough as it is

http://www.warriorsworld.net/2014/05/07/gods-devils-and-dysfunction-the-truth-about-mark-jackson/


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



DaRizzle said:


> There is a difference between being religious and a Bible thumper....From what I hear Mark Jackson is almost at a Tim Tebow level.
> 
> Is Fisher a Bible thumper? Im not aware


Yes, Fisher is just as much of a bible thumper as Jackson.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> Did backup Mark Jackson actually attempt to turn the 2002-03 Utah Jazz locker room against Jazz starting point guard and future Hall-of-Famer John Stockton?





> Mark Jackson is a licensed minister who has been married to a gospel singer who is now his fellow pastor since 1990.


http://jazzbasketball.wordpress.com/2014/01/09/jazz-mythbusters-mark-jackson-vs-john-stocktons/


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> Yes, Fisher is just as much of a bible thumper as Jackson.


You arent a bible thumper unless you are a minister and have a sexual incident you have to profusely apologize over...has Fisher done that?


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



DaRizzle said:


> You arent a bible thumper unless you are a minister and have a sexual incident you have to profusely apologize over...has Fisher done that?


Has Tim Tebow done either of those things?

So you aren't a workout fiend unless you're a personal trainer and ran a marathon. Is Kobe a personal trainer or has he ran a marathon?


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> Has Tim Tebow done either of those things?
> 
> So you aren't a workout fiend unless you're a personal trainer and ran a marathon. Is Kobe a personal trainer or has he ran a marathon?


why did you have to ruin my joke :hibbert:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Jackson's a great coach. He's also a bible thumping prick that goes around calling people he doesn't like "the devil" and he tried to have Jerry West banned from attending Warriors practices. If you can live with that type of attitude then I say go with it. LA doesn't need a mealy mouthed X's and O's coach who's always walking on egg shells. The Lakers need a Pat Riley fiery type leader/recruiter who's respected by players around the league. Mark Jackson certainly fits that mold. I can live with a bible thumper if he's kicking ass behind the scenes and also winning games.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

I LOOOOVE Mark Jackson as a coach. I think he gets the most out of his players. His timeout pep-talks are THE BEST I have ever heard. If I heard the stuff he said I would run thru a wall for him and then some...

....but he can be starting some bullshit drama behind closed doors. If thats truly how it went down in Golden State then Im concerned. I mean they had just got a new owner and Jerry West before he came aboard. The front office of Golden State was totally new and WANTED to win and paid at least some decent money to do so. You cant paint Jerry freakin West as the bad guy. People keep saying Jerry is a very no BS/abrasive kind of personality, I wouldnt know, but you cant deny the results he produces when giving his two cents.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> ESPN's: *Digging into the Lakers' coaching search*
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers are in the market to hire the 25th head coach in franchise history, and now, several weeks after the job became available, it seems as if there are 25 candidates to fill the position.
> 
> The Lakers have still not reached out to any of the names they are considering, according to a team source familiar with the coaching search. They are expected to commence a preliminary round of phone interviews soon, but will not schedule any sit-down sessions until later in the month.
> 
> As the clock keeps ticking since Mike D’Antoni resigned April 30, three pertinent questions spring to mind:
> 1. What should the Lakers be looking for in their next coach?
> 2. Who are the Lakers considering?
> 3. What is taking so long?
> 
> We’ll start in reverse order.
> 
> While it’s natural to assume the Lakers should have a sense of urgency about finding their coach -- particularly as other jobs open up around the league (Golden State, New York, Utah, Minnesota and, presumably, Detroit) -- the Lakers are in something resembling a high-stakes game of Texas hold ‘em.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Digging-into-the-Lakers-coaching-search-1-9813698


----------



## Uncle Drew

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

This story won't get moving until after next week's lottery. 

So much can change regarding the direction of the franchise.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Mike Brown was fired today....add him to the short list of possible coaches


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

So no to Mike Brown???


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



DaRizzle said:


> So no to Mike Brown???


No.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

**** no


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

oh ok...just checking :drums:


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> *Could Luke Walton Be Los Angeles Lakers' Next Head Coach?*
> 
> There has been no official word whatsoever on any head coaching candidates that the Los Angeles Lakers are interested in. Only that they wouldn’t mind having one in place before the June 26 draft.
> 
> As Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak said recently at the NBA Draft Combine in Chicago, per Eric Pincus of the Los Angeles Times: “I think that would be a goal, but not necessarily something that has to happen. We haven’t really had any formal interviews.”
> 
> Beyond that, it’s all rumor and speculation—a laundry list of names that either make a lot of sense, some sense or no sense at all.
> 
> Names like George Karl, Lionel Hollins, Jeff Van Gundy, Byron Scott, Mark Jackson, Mike Dunleavy, Kevin Ollie, Ettore Messina, Quin Snyder, Kurt Rambis, Derek Fisher…or Luke Walton.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Could-Luke-Walton-Be-Los-Angeles-Lakers-Next-Head-Coach-1-9854337

WTF? This is getting downright silly.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Arnold Schwarzeneger would like to throw his name into consideration.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

I hear Smush Parker is a basketball mastermind...time to teach Kobe his ways


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Is Dan D'Antoni available? What about Mike Dunleavy Jr?


----------



## Uncle Drew

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Per Woj: https://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA



> Mike Dunleavy had an interview with GM Mitch Kupchak for Lakers coaching job on Wednesday morning, league sources tell Yahoo Sports


Hell no. 

Guess this means interviews are finally starting. I'm down to George Karl and Byron Scott on my list, if that means anything.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Uncle Drew said:


> Per Woj: https://twitter.com/WojYahooNBA
> 
> 
> 
> *Hell no. *
> 
> Guess this means interviews are finally starting. I'm down to George Karl and Byron Scott on my list, if that means anything.


Yup.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Dumbleavy would literally be my last choice of anyone considered.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Get Dunleavy the **** outta here.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> @RealGM: Lakers Interview Byron Scott -- http://t.co/DxgMqLfxxj


That's more like it...


----------



## Cris

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> Is Dan D'Antoni available? What about Mike Dunleavy Jr?


Mike Brown also just became available.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Byron Scott? Sure. Mike ****ing Dunleavy? Get the **** out of here, LA.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> *Byron Scott: If I Coach LA Lakers, Kobe Bryant Will 'Have to Change His Game'
> *
> If Byron Scott is as interested in becoming the next head coach of the Los Angeles Lakers as he says he is, he's got a funny way of showing it.
> 
> ESPN's Chris Broussard reported that Scott interviewed with the Lakers on May 20, and Scott later confirmed that report on SiriusXM's Coach's Corner show.
> 
> Cut to the present, as Scott is now discussing his desire to coach his former team rather openly:


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Byron-Scott-If-I-Coach-LA-Lakers-Kobe-Bryant-Will-Have-to-Change-His-Game-1-9868846

Yeah, Byron... That's not gonna happen...


----------



## Cris

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Lakers Rumors: Team Plans To Interview Lionel Hollins For Coaching Job


----------



## Cris

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Report: Alvin Gentry will interview for Lakers head coaching position


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> *Why Lionel Hollins Would Thrive as Los Angeles Lakers Head Coach*
> 
> (...)
> 
> "He's not a fate-changer," Bleacher Report's Zach Buckley writes of Dunleavy. "Whatever a team was before his arrival is what it will be after he's gone—if not even a tad worse for the experience."
> 
> Although Dunleavy did coach the Lakers to the NBA Finals in 1991, his success was brief and viewed as inconsequential. He's only made it past the second round four times in his career.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Bleacher Report's Kevin Ding says the Lakers are looking for a coach who can coexist with the Black Mamba and make the most of whatever convocation they field immediately. Scott played with Bryant during the latter's rookie season, and his work in New Jersey, while forever ago, highlighted his ability to guide veterans and balance egos.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Defense has become a forgotten concept in Lakerland.
> 
> Mike Brown was brought in to sustain the defensive fortitude that the Zen Master, Phil Jackson, built. He did no such thing. And D'Antoni, as you probably know, is lauded for his defensive acumen the way a compulsive liar is for his or her honesty.
> 
> The Grizzlies became a defensive powerhouse under Hollins. During his four full seasons running the show—though he was with the team much longer—the Grizzlies improved their defensive standing by leaps and bounds every year.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Why-Lionel-Hollins-Would-Thrive-as-Los-Angeles-Lakers-Head-Coach-1-9883028


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> *Report: Los Angeles Lakers Interview Kurt Rambis for Head Coach*
> 
> Following a series of unsuccessful coaches commissioned to fill Phil Jackson’s titanic shoes, the Los Angeles Lakers desperately want—nay, need—to hit their next hire out of the park.
> 
> So naturally they bring in a guy who lost twice as many games as he won at his most recent stop and whose biggest claim to Lakers fame may have been decapitating Kevin McHale in the 1984 NBA Finals:


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Report-Los-Angeles-Lakers-Interview-Kurt-Rambis-for-Head-Coach-1-9887936

Rambis? Really?


----------



## ceejaynj

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Byron-Scott-If-I-Coach-LA-Lakers-Kobe-Bryant-Will-Have-to-Change-His-Game-1-9868846
> 
> Yeah, Byron... That's not gonna happen...


Actually, Byron Scott thinks his relationship with Kobe will land him the job.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/byron-scott-on-lakers-opening-i-think-that-person-is-me-052814


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



ceejaynj said:


> Actually, Byron Scott thinks his relationship with Kobe will land him the job.
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/byron-scott-on-lakers-opening-i-think-that-person-is-me-052814


Sorry, bro. I was referring to Kobe "changing his game", not Byron Scott not having the chance to land the job.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Lots of talk of Derek Fisher the last few days. I'm not sure how I feel about that. Yes he has no coaching experience but he's a hell of a leader, highly respected and he can relate to players of this era. I don't think I would mind us hiring him.


----------



## Uncle Drew

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Byron's gaining support, but I don't think he's doing himself any favors with these interviews. Just needs to lay back and let it play out. He'll be one of the finalists. 

I'm an absolute 'no' on D Fish. 

Surprised George Karl hasn't been interviewed with his ties to Mitch.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Lots of talk of Derek Fisher the last few days. I'm not sure how I feel about that. Yes he has no coaching experience but he's a hell of a leader, highly respected and he can relate to players of this era. I don't think I would mind us hiring him.


No to Derek Fisher.
No time for experiments.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

There's a rumor that the Lakers are considering Fisher for a FO job too. I'd absolutely love for Fisher to apprentice under Mitch.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

I would want Mark Madsen to get the job over Fish. Hell even Luke Walton. 

At least both of them have experience with something other than being a team captain.

Fisher is my second least favorite serious candidate after Dumbleavy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> @ramonashelburne: We hear Lakers do plan to speak with Derek Fisher this week. Also Scott Skiles and Larry Brown at some point.


More names.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

So I stand by my prediction that Laker fans that dispised Brown and Pringles will hate the new coach by the end of Decemember.


----------



## Diable

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

So where is the Larry Brown rumor coming from. You guys really need a 73 year old prima donna.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Brown says he's not interested in the job. I'm thinking the Laker FO is just doing their due diligence by canvassing the coaching ranks. I wouldn't be surprised to hear a Sloan rumor soon.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> There have been a number of names linked to the Lakers vacant head coaching position ever since Mike D’Antoni resigned. However, another name can be crossed off the potential list as the LA Times’ Mike Bresnahan reports that the team will not pursue former point guard Derek Fisher:
> 
> The Lakers have decided they need a coach with previous NBA coaching experience, which means one thing for Derek Fisher: He isn’t a candidate. The Lakers think Fisher will be a solid NBA coach or executive at some point, but their initial curiosity about him has been replaced by a desire for actual experience


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-rumors-team-will-not-pursue-derek-fisher-as-next-head-coach/2014/06/06/

Derek Fisher is out (thank God!)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Good. Hopefully they bring him in as member if the front office.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

This is Byron's job at this point isn't it?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



e-monk said:


> This is Byron's job at this point isn't it?


I would think it's either him or Hollins as of now.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I would think it's either him or Hollins as of now.


Seems like it:



> With so many names linked to the Lakers head coach position, there have been questions as to who is the favorite to land the job. According to Sportsbook.ag, that distinction belongs to Byron Scott who is listed at +150, followed closely by Lionel Hollins at +350.
> 
> For those unfamiliar with betting odds, these numbers are based on a $100 wager, meaning that if you were to place a $100 bet on Lionel Hollins, you would win $350 if he is named the next head coach.
> 
> Scott is viewed by most as the favorite due to his familiarity with the Lakers, experience, and success as a head coach, with two NBA Finals appearances and a Coach of the Year award. Scott even said that he believes he’s the best fit for the job, but whether or not he gets it remains to be seen.
> 
> Hollins experienced great success in his latest stint with the Memphis Grizzlies, leading the team to a franchise record 56 wins, and the Western Conference Finals in 2013.


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-head-coaching-odds-sportsbook-list-scott-hollins-as-favorites/2014/06/06/


----------



## e-monk

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

I think he's pretty good for a 3 year rebuild with some tough love and wisdom for young players developing while being a face of the franchise and historical fixture to please the fan base + he's clearly invested big time - lots of reasons why


----------



## Uncle Drew

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Still really surprised G. Karl hasn't been mentioned considering he's expressed interest and has UNC ties with Mitch. 

I've said from the start that I think B. Scott is the safe pick. Experience, Lakers history, Kobe ties, etc. Maybe not the big splash, but I don't think too many people will be dissappointed.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Evidently DFish has the Knicks job! Wowzers

Rumored names as possible assistants: Rick Fox, Luke Walton, Kurt Rambis

Wowzers on Walton and Fox. I knew Phil always loved Walton for his mind and gave him more playing time because of it but wow anyways. ....Rick Fox? wtf?

Team Phil in effect


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> @Chris_Broussard: Sources: 2day Byron Scott met with Lakers for 2nd time to discuss head coaching position. Scott is only coach so far to have 2 interviews


...


----------



## Cris

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> Lakers Deciding Between Rambis, Gentry & Scott?
> 
> Still without a coach, reports are swirling that the Los Angeles Lakers are focusing between Alvin Gentry (Los Angeles Clipper Assistant), Byron Scott (Unattached) and Kurt Rambis (Laker Assistant) to take over the helms. All three have experience being the head coach of a NBA franchise, but whether any are right for the job will depend on who you ask.
> http://mikesmind.sportsblog.com/posts/714404/lakers_deciding_between_rambis_gentry.html


Thoughts? I'd probably be fine with anyone of them really.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Cris said:


> Thoughts? I'd probably be fine with anyone of them really.



Three coaches that have been fired a combined 7 times. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Scott, Gentry, Rambis in that order.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> Three coaches that have been fired a combined 7 times.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Unless you're bringing in a college coach, there are not too many instances when a coach hasn't been fired once or twice. As much as I would love to hire a Popovich, they don't come around really ever.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Cris said:


> Unless you're bringing in a college coach, there are not too many instances when a coach hasn't been fired once or twice. As much as I would love to hire a Popovich, they don't come around really ever.


Yeah, but my point is all these coaches were hated by the fans of the team they coached at one point (ironically Rambis by Laker fans). Which is what I've been saying all along to everyone calling for Pringles head, the grass is always greener and you're likely to hate whoever is brought in.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> Yeah, but my point is all these coaches were hated by the fans of the team they coached at one point (ironically Rambis by Laker fans). Which is what I've been saying all along to everyone calling for Pringles head, the grass is always greener and you're likely to hate whoever is brought in.


I totally hear you loud and clear, I just don't see us bringing in a college coach unless it's a Coach K (etc etc) which means its slim pickings otherwise.


----------



## Uncle Drew

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Would be very surprised at Rambis. 

Wouldn't that basically kill the already slim hopes of getting K. Love?


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Cris said:


> I totally hear you loud and clear, I just don't see us bringing in a college coach unless it's a Coach K (etc etc) which means its slim pickings otherwise.


I didn't say I had a problem with those candidates, but I didn't have a problem with bringing back pringles for another year either.

EDIT- I take it back, I don't want Rambis. He's coached Kobe for what, 12? 13? years and I have a hard time picturing Kobe respecting him much.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> Yeah, but my point is all these coaches were hated by the fans of the team they coached at one point (ironically Rambis by Laker fans). Which is what I've been saying all along to everyone calling for Pringles head, the grass is always greener and *you're likely to hate whoever is brought in*.


Unless, you know, the team actually starts playing good ball (not necessarily winning X amount of games)..


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

If the Lakers choose Rambis IMO it sends a clear message he is a filler coach and the Lakers have no real plans to try to REALLY compete for the next two years....Rambis coaches the next two years and then the Lakers look for their "real" coach now that they would hopefully have quality players again....

Lil Jimmys "give me three years or I'll quit" coincides with my theory


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



PauloCatarino said:


> Unless, you know, the team actually starts playing good ball (not necessarily winning X amount of games)..



Sorry, but you can't convince me that laker fans will be happy with a coach that is losing games as long as the team is playing "good ball." I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> Sorry, but you can't convince me that laker fans will be happy with a coach that is losing games as long as the team is playing "good ball." I'll believe it when I see it.


Well to an extent that was happening this last season. Early in the year everyone realized the team essentially sucked talent-wise but they were busting ass trying their damndest to win.Everyone was appreciating the nightly effort...Then an epic amount of injuries and low moral happened.

Semi-proof: http://www.basketballforum.com/los-...m-so-much-more-fun-watch-than-last-years.html


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



DaRizzle said:


> Well to an extent that was happening this last season. Early in the year everyone realized the team essentially sucked talent-wise but they were busting ass trying their damndest to win.Everyone was appreciating the nightly effort...Then an epic amount of injuries and low moral happened.
> 
> Semi-proof: http://www.basketballforum.com/los-...m-so-much-more-fun-watch-than-last-years.html


Nobody was giving Pringles props though


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> Nobody was giving Pringles props though


Correct...he was screwed either way. Laker fans hated Pringles for either his BS coaching style or his BS personality.

For arguments sake say it was Byron Scott who was coaching this last season and everything else was the same Lakers fan would have cut him some slack because.

1. He has reached the Finals as a coach
2. Hes Lakers semi-royalty
3. He has a serious non-BS demeanor
4. He's a friend/mentor of Kobe

Lakers fans would have cut some slack for a coach like Scott


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



DaRizzle said:


> Correct...he was screwed either way. Laker fans hated Pringles for either his BS coaching style or his BS personality.
> 
> For arguments sake say it was Byron Scott who was coaching this last season and everything else was the same Lakers fan would have cut him some slack because.
> 
> 1. He has reached the Finals as a coach
> 2. Hes Lakers semi-royalty
> 3. He has a serious non-BS demeanor
> 4. He's a friend/mentor of Kobe
> 
> Lakers fans would have cut some slack for a coach like Scott


I give you kudos for well thought out arguments, but like I said... I'll believe it when I see it. The only person less popular than the coach on your favorite team thats also a losing team (or even most winning teams) is the refs.


----------



## Uncle Drew

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



DaRizzle said:


> ...Then an epic amount of injuries and low moral happened.


Yea, I mean we were seriously overachieving hovering around .500, but I think we all quietly hoped that we can hover until Kobe came back and then see what happens. Disaster, is what happened. We had like, 2 healthy guards for 3 effin weeks; neither PGs. 

And fair or not, MDA got the blame. Even for contributing to the injuries (?).

So yea, I hope we do cut Byron, or whoever gets the job, some slack and keep our expectations on par with the talent level.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> I give you kudos for well thought out arguments, but like I said... I'll believe it when I see it.


Thanks for the super-rare sports forum compliment! That shit is like Bigfoot rare!

We are both probably right to some degree. You are right about the casual Lakers fans and Im right about the informed Lakers fans. Seeing as we have been on a Lakers board for years I would guess almost all members of this forum, as would the local media would have cut Byron some slack...but yeah there would have been uninformed dumbasses calling radio shows screaming for Byron to get fired too

edit: sig material


----------



## Cris

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Alvin Gentry to join Kerr, Warriors


----------



## e-monk

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

don't think he was ever a serious candidate - still think it's Scott unless some bombshell free agent wants otherwise


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Kurt Rambis, Byron Scott, Lionel Hollins, Jeff Van Gundy, George Karl. All these names and Jim Buss won't give Mark Jackson an interview? Buss the incompetent is making this more complicated than it has to be. Hollins, Karl, and Jackson are great choices to coach the Lakers. Whats the stalemate? Am I missing something?


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

The Lakers are looking for a "Yes" man for the next 18-24months as coach. Mark Jackson does not seem like a "Yes man" at all..


----------



## Diable

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Mark Jackson does not seem to understand that he has to answer to the people who sign his checks and most especially he seems to have been paranoid about hiring any assistants who might pose any plausible threat to replace him.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Wilmatic2 said:


> Kurt Rambis, Byron Scott, Lionel Hollins, Jeff Van Gundy, George Karl. All these names and Jim Buss won't give Mark Jackson an interview? Buss the incompetent is making this more complicated than it has to be. Hollins, Karl, and Jackson are great choices to coach the Lakers. Whats the stalemate? Am I missing something?


the part where Mark Jackson is a bigot


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



e-monk said:


> the part where Mark Jackson is a bigot


How is Mark Jackson a bigot? As the month of June draws to a close, I think they're gonna hire Byron Scott. Did Eddie Jordan take that Rutgers job?


----------



## e-monk

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

I have a feeling that Scott was their choice from the beginning, they're not settling but they said from the first that they were going to take their time with the decision 

(not sure why Eddie Jordan would be a concern either but a quick bing says that yes he is the coach of the Rutgers Scarlet Knights)


and here's a definition of bigotry



> Bigotry is the state of mind of a bigot: someone who, as a result of their prejudices, treats or views other people with fear, distrust or hatred on the basis of a person's ethnicity, evaluative orientation, race, religion, national origin, gender, gender identity, disability, socioeconomic status, or other characteristics.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Jackson's comments on gays in the locker room certainly wouldn't endear him to the LBGT community in Los Angeles.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



e-monk said:


> I have a feeling that Scott was their choice from the beginning, they're not settling but they said from the first that they were going to take their time with the decision
> 
> (not sure why Eddie Jordan would be a concern either but a quick bing says that yes he is the coach of the Rutgers Scarlet Knights)
> 
> 
> and here's a definition of bigotry


I only bring up Eddie Jordan because it was obvious that Eddie did all the coaching when he was on Scott's staff when they were coaching the New Jersey Nets. As far as Mark Jackson being a bigot? I don't see it.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Wilmatic2 said:


> As far as Mark Jackson being a bigot? I don't see it.





> Apparently, Jackson's alleged anti-gay view may have cost him. *The current analyst was asked by a reporter about the possibility of signing Jason Collins, and Jackson reportedly said, "Not in my locker room." *
> 
> The straightforward comment may not be considered anti-gay if Jackson didn't have a history of having such implicit remarks. Jackson said the following comment right after Collins came out as a gay man:
> 
> I will say this. We live in a country that allows you to be whoever you want to be. As a Christian man, I serve a God that gives you free will to be who you want to be. *As a Christian man, I have beliefs of what’s right and what’s wrong. That being said, I know Jason Collins, I know his family, and am certainly praying for them at this time.*
> 
> Of course, such comments wouldn't sit well with *Warriors President Rick Welts, who's the NBA's only openly gay top executive.* It also wouldn't sit well with the NBA, who's recovering from a prejudice scandal. Jackson may be an analyst for a while if he said this during his tenure in a progressive-minded league.


http://www.complex.com/sports/2014/05/mark-jackson-fired-anti-gay

...


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



DaRizzle said:


> http://www.complex.com/sports/2014/05/mark-jackson-fired-anti-gay
> 
> ...


Okay. He is entitled to his opinions. Whatever he said doesn't diminish what he accomplished in Golden State.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Wilmatic2 said:


> Okay. He is entitled to his opinions. Whatever he said doesn't diminish what he accomplished in Golden State.


And what did he accomplished with Golden state? Not much.

Anyways, I think lakers will wait to see if they have shot signing a LJ or CA before they hire a coach.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



onelakerfan said:


> And what did he accomplished with Golden state? Not much.
> 
> Anyways, I think lakers will wait to see if they have shot signing a LJ or CA before they hire a coach.


All I'm saying is give the man an interview. You don't have to hire him. He led the Warriors to three straight playoff appearances and two 50+ win seasons. Lakers haven't achieved that in the past three seasons.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Wilmatic2 said:


> All I'm saying is give the man an interview. You don't have to hire him. He led the Warriors to three straight playoff appearances and two 50+ win seasons. Lakers haven't achieved that in the past three seasons.


I think he is a very good coach and possess a lot of traits you want in a coach...but I honestly dont think the Lakers want a good coach like HIM if they stay the path of saving their money until next season. Mark Jackson seems very strong willed, the Lakers FO might have already accepted mediocrity/suckiness next year and dont want to bring aboard a coach who cant accept that. 

FYI he was supposedly saying it was players vs FO in Golden State, he was barring FO people from coming to practices, he was saying to his players the FO doesnt believe in you. 

If the Lakers were trying to win next year then sure, he would be a great candidate...but not if they plan on waiting 18-24 months before trying to truly compete again.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> Kobe Bryant Makes Byron Scott the Right Choice for Los Angeles Lakers Coach
> 
> (...)
> 
> Chris Broussard ✔ @Chris_Broussard
> Follow
> Byron Scott frontrunner for Lakers job. Has been talking w/Kobe in coach/player terms. Magic, Worthy, MCooper advocating 4 him w /Busses.
> 2:02 PM - 24 Jun 2014


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Kobe-Bryant-Makes-Byron-Scott-the-Right-Choice-for-Los-Angeles-Lakers-Coach-1-10014914

I'm kinda surprised the Lakers haven't signed a coach yet... His he (whoever he may be) supposed to have no imput in the draft?

Still, it looks more and more that Byron Scott will be IT.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Wilmatic2 said:


> All I'm saying is give the man an interview. You don't have to hire him. He led the Warriors to three straight playoff appearances and two 50+ win seasons. Lakers haven't achieved that in the past three seasons.


Two straight and one 50 win season. 

Thats the same amount of playoff berths and one less 50 win season than the Lakers.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Welp. Jason Kidd is available...


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Welp. Jason Kidd is available...


Good for Jason.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Kidd no bueno.


----------



## MojoPin

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Trade Bynum for Kidd.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Ship his ass out...


----------



## ceejaynj

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> ...Jason Kidd is available...


But he wants more control than just being a coach. He wants to also run a team's basketball operations. No thanks.


----------



## Uncle Drew

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

That J Kidd situation is just insane. Some balls on that dude.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

F^** Jason, never liked him. Anyways, I do like Lerry Drew, I think he can be a good assistant coach (if he is willing to take a job as an assistant)


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> @LakersNation: This is an interesting development. The Lakers are trying to meet with Lionel Hollins later this week. Details: http://t.co/pSvIQALbpL


...


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



King Sancho Fantastic said:


> ...


 @LakersNation: This is an interesting development. The Lakers are trying to meet with Lionel Hollins later this week. Details: http://t.co/pSvIQALbpL



Hmm, I hope we're helping Hollins and driving his price up.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

I think Hollins and his agent are using this as leverage for the Brooklyn job.


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> *Ranking Best Available Coaching Candidates for LA Lakers*
> 
> he Lakers were the only team in the NBA without a head coach until Jason Kidd made a sudden detour from the Brooklyn Nets, landing messily with the Milwaukee Bucks.
> 
> This left the Nets without a coach—for about 10 minutes. Per Scott Cacciola of The New York Times, that vacancy has now been filled by the very capable Lionel Hollins, who may well have been the best candidate left for the Lakers
> 
> (...)


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2118149-ranking-best-available-coaching-candidates-for-la-lakers


----------



## Uncle Drew

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

I didn't really think about it before, but did Melo not have a good relationship with G. Karl? I seem to remember it being rocky towards the end.

Maybe that's why we haven't called him?


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Uncle Drew said:


> I didn't really think about it before, but did Melo not have a good relationship with G. Karl? I seem to remember it being rocky towards the end.
> 
> Maybe that's why we haven't called him?


It seemed that way. Karl didn't appreciate how Carmelo handled all the trade speculation before the trade to NY. On a side note, I think its a good move for LA to hold out for a coach and use that as a negotiating tactic when trying to sign free agents. If Carmelo signs, I think Jeff Van Gundy would be a good fit.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

I believe that's what they are doing - "who do you want as a coach?" as part of the negotiation otherwise it's going to be Scottie


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



onelakerfan said:


> F^** Jason, never liked him. Anyways, I do like Lerry Drew, I think he can be a good assistant coach (if he is willing to take a job as an assistant)


He was a good assistant... For the lakers. For like 6 years. Remember?


----------



## ceejaynj

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Looks like another head coaching candidate, Kurt Rambis, is now out of the picture. Not sure how much of a serious candidate he really was, but he is headed to the Knicks as an assistant to Fish.

*http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/story/_/id/11173986/kurt-rambis-join-new-york-knicks-assistant-coach*


----------



## Basel

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Good. Wanted no part of him as a head coach.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Dfish and Phil have hired Rambis as an assistant.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

ceejayni1 beat you to the punch


----------



## ceejaynj

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



e-monk said:


> ceejayni1 beat you to the punch


lol...only because I live on the East coast and get up earlier to see the news!


----------



## ceejaynj

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

More "Laker" coaching news: Although he was never a candidate for head coach for us, the Warriors just hired Luke Walton as an Assistant Coach to Steve Kerr.

*http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports.com/2014/07/01/report-warriors-hiring-luke-walton-as-assistant-coach/*


----------



## e-monk

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



ceejaynj said:


> lol...only because I live on the East coast and get up earlier to see the news!


apparently you live so far east that you posted a day earlier


----------



## ceejaynj

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



e-monk said:


> apparently you live so far east that you posted a day earlier


lol...yup...NJ is as far East in US as one can live!


----------



## PauloCatarino

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



> *Byron Scott’s third interview with Lakers ends without offer
> *
> Byron Scott’s 3 1/2 hour interview on Wednesday with Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak and executive Jim Buss involved plenty of detail surrounding the team’s assembled roster since free agency began over two weeks ago. But the meeting at an undisclosed location ended without an offer, according to a league source familiar with the situation.
> 
> The Lakers indicated they still planned to fill out the rest of the roster that currently features Kobe Bryant, Steve Nash, Robert Sacre, Julius Randle, Jeremy Lin, Nick Young, Jordan Hill, Kendall Marshall and Jordan Clarkson. But the Lakers did not indicate how long that process would take or if Scott would need to come in for what would mark his fourth interview, said the league source.
> 
> This week, the Lakers expected to make their hire within the next one or two weeks.


http://www.insidesocal.com/lakers/2014/07/16/byron-scotts-third-interview-with-lakers-ends-without-offer/


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Just hire B. Scott already. Don't understand what stupid Jim and Mitch are waiting for.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Are they going to give him a 4th interview? How much more can you possibly ask him? Just hire him already.


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Basel said:


> Are they going to give him a 4th interview? How much more can you possibly ask him? Just hire him already.


Probably sick of Laker fans whining about the coaches for three years in a row and want to do their due dillengence?

Are you going to remember this "just hire him already!" comment when you're blasting B. Scott in December?


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> Probably sick of Laker fans whining about the coaches for three years in a row and want to do their due dillengence?
> 
> Are you going to remember this "just hire him already!" comment when you're blasting B. Scott in December?


In all honesty, it doesn't matter who the coach is this season. Would be surprised if they make it to the playoffs. Whoever the coach is, will be a lame duck. No need to make it seem like management is "acting like" they're doing due diligence because they are not.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> Probably sick of Laker fans whining about the coaches for three years in a row and want to do their due dillengence?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to remember this "just hire him already!" comment when you're blasting B. Scott in December?



I won't blast B. Scott because he's actually a good coach unlike our previous hire.


----------



## Uncle Drew

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

The only thing I figured was that Mitch was waiting to see what happened with Melo to see about his boy George Karl. But this is getting a little annoying. 

Who else has a chance to take this job from B. Scott?


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Basel said:


> I won't blast B. Scott because he's actually a good coach unlike our previous hire.


You were in favor of the previous hire. Said it was your second choice after Phil.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Jamel Irief said:


> You were in favor of the previous hire. Said it was your second choice after Phil.



You're right. I thought it would really work with Nash and Dwight. I bought the Showtime 2.0 hype. I was sadly mistaken.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

I actually prefer Mark Madsen over B. Scott.


----------



## DaRizzle

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

I think the Lakers are just trying to save money by all these interviews with B Scott. Saving $200,000 a month during the summer when you don't NEEEED a coach....

Jimmy: "Hey Byron so if you were coach what type of system would you run with the players we have?"

Scott: "Well Jimmy, I would run an inside out game with the exception of a slasher that could free up other shooters"

Jimmy: Really...interesting...Nash will be running plays in a wheelchair next year so what player from this list of free agents (pulls out printout from Hoopshype.com) do you think would be good for causing disruption in the offense?"

Mitch: Can we focus on coaching relat.....
Jimmy: you'd shut yer trap if ya knew what was guuud fr' ya!!!

Jimmy: "Im sorry Mr. Scott, proceed...you were about to say who we should...errr you would pursue..

Scott: well I dont know with certainty unless I did some more in depth analysis of the current roster and free agent class, also Mitch wou..."

Jimmy: Name
Scott: What?
Jimmy: Name, give me a name

Scott: Uhhh...Eric Bledsoe

Jimmy: Thank you Mr. Scott, expect a call from us around Halloween. Chaz will see you to the door.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



Wilmatic2 said:


> I actually prefer Mark Madsen over B. Scott.


so you haven't seen any of the summer league games apparently


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



e-monk said:


> so you haven't seen any of the summer league games apparently


Its only summer league. Besides, its not like B. Scott will increase the number of wins just because he's the coach.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

but maybe at least he'll implement some sort of offensive philosophy which clearly Mad Dog has not 

and before you go there, watch the Knicks summer league team and you'll see them running elements of the triangle so it can be done in the relatively short time they have during the league

our summer league team has looked mostly lost vs the other summer league teams


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



e-monk said:


> so you haven't seen any of the summer league games apparently


Not to defend this "Mad Dog for head coach!" notion, but I don't think its fair to judge a guy based on a team of players all looking to make a name for themselves and literally didn't know each other a month ago.


----------



## e-monk

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

isn't that every summer league team?


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*



e-monk said:


> isn't that every summer league team?


Of course. It's a flukey environment all around and not a good representation of nba head coaching abilities.


----------



## Wilmatic2

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

Could the Lakers be holding out for Doc Rivers? Most likely not, but interesting nonetheless...

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...g--who-s-filed-another-lawsuit-034502569.html


----------



## Cris

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/492732545784877056


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

About damn time!


----------



## Basel

*Re: Lakers Offer Byron Scott Head Coaching Job*

It's about damn time.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Expected.
And late.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Should've let Madsen be the coach. Nobody brings the heat like Mad Dog. NOBODY


----------



## Cris

Damian Necronamous said:


> Should've let Madsen be the coach. Nobody brings the heat like Mad Dog. NOBODY


Nah. Sacre should have been the player/coach.


----------



## MojoPin

It would be funny if he rejected it after all the waiting.


----------



## ceejaynj

Finally!


----------



## Marcus13

First time Lakers fans have ever been pleased with the hiring of a coach with an under .500 career record lol.

I know - I get it I get it


----------



## Wilmatic2

Safe and predictable hire. Wonder what happened to George Karl?


----------



## e-monk

who?


----------



## Ballscientist

Scott is a right right coach for a terrible team. It is all about the nba draft picks, nothing will be relate to wins. 

This is an excellent match!

Lakers just need to pick a future Michael Jordan!

Lakers don't need Pat Riley or Phil Jackson.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Byron Scott May Not Be L.A. Lakers' Long-Term Answer, but He Doesn't Have to Be*
> 
> In truth, the concern with Scott isn't his grasp of the past and present. Rather, it's with his fit for this team's future.
> 
> Can Scott quickly turn this ragtag team that Mitch Kupchak and Jim Buss have cobbled together into a competitive team in the cutthroat Western Conference?
> 
> The Lakers will have to relearn what it takes to defend in the NBA, after finishing 28th in defensive efficiency last season. Scott's defensive leanings would seem a sure fix in this regard, though as NBA.com's John Schuhmann pointed out, Scott's last go-round might suggest otherwise:
> 
> The Cavs ranked in the bottom five in defensive efficiency (points allowed per 100 possessions) in each of Scott’s three seasons. That’s not just bad. It’s unprecedented.
> 
> Before Scott, the last coach to lead his team to the bottom five in defensive efficiency in three straight seasons was Mike Dunleavy, who did it with Milwaukee from 1993-94 to 1995-96, a streak that started when the league had only 27 teams. So Scott is the only coach to do it in a 30-team league.
> 
> Note: Before Scott’s Cavs, the last team to rank in the bottom five at least three straight seasons was the Warriors, who did it four seasons in a row, from 2008-09 to 2011-12. But three difference coaches — Don Nelson, Keith Smart and Mark Jackson — were responsible for that run.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2141571-byron-scott-may-not-be-la-lakers-long-term-answer-but-he-doesnt-have-to-be


----------



## e-monk

context free criticism alert: how many NBA ready defenders were on any of those Cavs teams?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Marcus13 said:


> First time Lakers fans have ever been pleased with the hiring of a coach with an under .500 career record lol.


Pretty much. Laker fans will hate him by Janurary.


----------



## Wilmatic2

I don't have any expectations for B. Scott. If they finish the season over .500, I'd consider it a success.


----------



## e-monk

if they sniff .500 he'd be a candidate for coach of the year


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/493213460076191745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/493214206834262016


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

4 years. 17 million. Team option on the last year.


----------



## Cris

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/493215846823899136


----------



## e-monk

I actually feel good about this - Byron has twice before taken bad teams and turned them into winners - we just need to give him the players to work with


----------



## Laker Freak

Cris said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/493215846823899136


That's a good deal. This way when he gets fired after 2 seasons we will only be on the hook for 1 additional year of salary payments.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Over/Under B. Scott fulfills 3 years? Loser gotta buy lunch. Any takers?
I say he lasts 2.5 seasons.


----------



## Smath

Don't like him at all :/ hope he proves me wrong.


----------



## Cris

I think he lasts longer than 2 seasons only because that's not long enough to significantly improve the team and implement his style. That said, if there isn't a big change by the third season than he is out during or after 2016/2017.


----------



## Smath

@Basel 

what do you think about Byron Scott I'm cerious! ~_~


----------



## Basel

Smath said:


> @Basel
> 
> what do you think about Byron Scott I'm cerious! ~_~



I like the move. I worry a little bit about him developing younger players but I think we also have enough veteran players to help the youngsters. He'll be a lot more respected than previous coaches and I think our defense could be respectable with overseeing this operation. 

There really weren't much better candidates. And after three interviews, I'm hopeful he has a great idea to really surprise everyone next season.


----------



## Smath

Basel said:


> I like the move. I worry a little bit about him developing younger players but I think we also have enough veteran players to help the youngsters. He'll be a lot more respected than previous coaches and I think our defense could be respectable with overseeing this operation.
> 
> There really weren't much better candidates. And after three interviews, I'm hopeful he has a great idea to really surprise everyone next season.


Sure hope so! maybe your right and he'll do better with a vet team instead of a young team.


----------



## Shaolin

I think it'll be fine, it was the best coaching choice available. Being a former Laker player, and a champion at that, gives him credibility. I don't think the fans will quickly turn on him, not like they did with Mike Brown and D'antoni.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wilmatic2 said:


> Over/Under B. Scott fulfills 3 years? Loser gotta buy lunch. Any takers?
> I say he lasts 2.5 seasons.


I take the under. 

Maybe the fact that he played over Kobe when Kobe was a roomie will lead bscott to feel like he can deal with the narcissit. But the lakers will likely be in the lotto again and fans barely ever support the coach on any lotto team.

Case in point- David platt will be a considered a superior coach to Monty Williams next year.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> *Byron Scott: Lakers ‘Better Be Ready To Play Some Defense’*
> 
> Scott returned from a vacation in the Caribbean on Sunday night and told ESPN.com that he’s been talking with Kobe Bryant via text message. Kobe told Scott that he’d be working out with some of his teammates, but Scott hopes Kobe is stressing defense:
> 
> “He told me he was working out with Wesley [Johnson] and Nick [Young],” Scott said. “I told them that sounded great, but ‘they better be ready to play some defense.’ “


http://www.lakersnation.com/byron-scott-lakers-better-be-ready-to-play-some-defense/2014/07/28/

That's... refreshing!


----------



## Basel

I sure hope so.


----------



## R-Star

I haven't watched enough Lakers last year. Are there even any good defenders on that team?

Nash, old Kobe, Boozer, those aren't guys known for defense. Could the younger kids be ok defenders and it just didn't show because of D'Antoni?


----------



## Basel

R-Star said:


> I haven't watched enough Lakers last year. Are there even any good defenders on that team?
> 
> Nash, old Kobe, Boozer, those aren't guys known for defense. Could the younger kids be ok defenders and it just didn't show because of D'Antoni?



Wes Johnson was probably our best defender. I think Xavier Henry could be good.


----------



## PauloCatarino

> One player that intrigues Scott is veteran forward/center Jordan Hill. Scott believes Hill wasn’t used correctly under Mike D’Antoni, according to Bleacher Report’s Kevin Ding:
> 
> Scott puts a premium on defense and rebounding, and he believes Hill was underutilized as a Laker because of D’Antoni. Bear in mind how fantastic a newly acquired Hill was for Mike Brown in the Lakers’ two-round 2012 playoff run.


http://www.lakersnation.com/byron-scott-believes-jordan-hill-was-underutilized/2014/07/28/

I've hated Byron Scott ever since the 1991 NBA Finals, but he is growing on me...


----------



## e-monk

Jordan Hill is ok positionally - Ed Davis blocks a shot occasionally - Clarkson looks like he has the tools to be decent some day


----------



## MojoPin

He is already a better fit than Dantoni due to the sheer fact that he knows how to say the right things. Mike was too outspoken and reckless to gain the sympathy of the fan base. It's hard to cheer for a guy who disses the fans.


----------



## Hibachi!

R-Star said:


> I haven't watched enough Lakers last year. Are there even any good defenders on that team?
> 
> Nash, old Kobe, Boozer, those aren't guys known for defense. Could the younger kids be ok defenders and it just didn't show because of D'Antoni?


Henry is an athletic wing that can do some damage defensively if taught correctly. Ed Davis can play some good D but he won't get as much burn with Boozer/Hill/Randle around. 

The Lakers as individuals are atrocious defensively. Lin, Boozer, recovering Kobe, Nash, Young, Hill (tenacious but undersized and not a rim protector) are all going to be liabilities on D. But those weaknesses can be hidden by playing rotation swarm defense. They're going to be small and quick. It's going to take some time to implement a system and get guys used to it. But the Lakers are just going to be about outscoring people.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> I haven't watched enough Lakers last year. Are there even any good defenders on that team?
> 
> Nash, old Kobe, Boozer, those aren't guys known for defense. Could the younger kids be ok defenders and it just didn't show because of D'Antoni?


Wes is an outstanding perimeter defender, especially the first two months of the season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Young has potential to be solid defensively if he can just stay focused on that end.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

FWIW, the hiring is now official 



> @Lakers: OFFICIAL: Inglewood native Byron Scott named 25th Head Coach of the Lakers.
> 
> Press Release: http://t.co/VWTBQ2vQKY http://t.co/6ySdwFZG9r


----------



## PauloCatarino

That was a cool press conference:


----------



## Jamel Irief

*Re: Coaching Search Thread.*

So who replaces bob and Byron in the studio?


----------



## Drizzy

I think Byron Scott will be a great fit, big fan of his. 

Never liked the D'Antoni signing (and I don't think many did), but I still think Mike Brown got a raw deal.


----------

